# What's your personal best trout?



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have caught a number of 28" plus trout in the last 10 years. Most were put back in the water to fight again. Being a CCA member, I have kept a couple that came close, but never a cigar. I release 99% of them.
Last year, I caught and released one that measured over 32". Even had a friend help me measure it on my rod. There were no contest going on so why keep her. Back she went!
I put my first 30" (7lbs. 14 oz.) trout on the wall with a skin mount. BEAUTIFUL mount! It won the largest trout for a tournament I was in. My next one to make the wall will have to be a true monster. Maybe even win the CCA. Probably won't have that happen BUT, ya never know.
So, what's your largest trout...in length (and weight, if you have it).


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

My personal best was a touch over 27 inches...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

25" Last summer SS Beach.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

29.5" released to grow up


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

30" but skinny 7lbs 14oz.
A beautiful fish!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Dated Personal Best*

Well, back in those days we really didn't measure them, we weighed them. 8 lbs 4 oz. Caught it in the surf near Surfside Jetties. Have no good guess on length. Being young and foolish, I didn't mount it as catching 7-8 pounders seemed a bit easier back then. All I have is a bad Kodachrome picture.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

*My best Big Gals*

27 3/4" 7 1/2 lbs
30" 9 1/2 lbs


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

PoBoy, GREAT mounts!


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

30 1/2"
9.7#


----------



## Cap'n Morgan (Feb 4, 2010)

24 1/2 Rocky Slough last year.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

25 1/4" from Padre Island National Seashore. Didn't weigh it but I guess around 5 lbs.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Almost 28" & almost 8 lbs. Mosquito Island @ Texas City


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

28.5 in 7 3/4lbs.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Personal Best*

These are pics of my 30'' 8lb. and 31'' 9lb., the 30 was actually a much more impressive fish it was weighed after 2 days of being on ice and still was over 8 lbs.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

my buddy chris's pb. any guess on weight???


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

26", didn't weigh her though. I was so jumpy I forgot to after the battle on my topwater.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

7 1/2 lbs Didn`t measure it, Cause like on another post we didn`t measure back then we weighed them.
Bad part about it I caught it on my surf rod. I got tired of the Jackfish spooling me, quite a few times so it was payback time. Had a sand trout soaking out of the back of the boat, and here comes my biggest trout to date. Had him skiing across the top of the water. No fight at all.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Indian River florida. 28inches and 9.9 pounds.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

29.5" @ 7 lbs. Skinny fish caught in the surf.


----------



## drewkana (May 18, 2009)

29 1/4 9lbs 6oz
Nuaces Bay


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

31" ~ 9.1# CPR...replica mount by Connie Mack Moran of Creative Feathers Taxidermy.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Mine is 27", didn't weigh her but somewhere in the 6.5 range we guessed. Caught on a plastic and I really want to top that but on a topwater this year.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*Mine*

3/12/07 Baffin Red and White Corky Fatboy Almost 31" 9 1/4lbs. Caught 3 30" fish that year. This was the first of the 3 and the last big fish I have kept since then. She is mounted and in my office. The next kept fish will have to be over 10lbs. Probably won't happen any time soon but that doesn't mean I won't keep tryin.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I like how your buddy sticks his out farther to try and match them hahaha (Drewkana)


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

30" that weighed a little over 7 (had to mount my first 30" trout)
29.25 that weight over 8 (cpr)


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

29 1/8" Didn't weigh her Had a Replica made The only trout in the 1st pic - Caught on SS Jr










and caught a 29" a week later on the same SS Jr.









Replica of the first


----------



## LDBuckslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

32" 10.5 Lbs, Caught in 1996. Arroyo City Tx, artificial top water


----------



## willyp (Oct 11, 2005)

28" 7.9 Lbs caught in Galveston West Bay cove years ago. Red and white broken back.


----------



## Blackie7319 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just A tad over 30 inches 9-1/4 Lbs. Just below where the land cut opens up into Laguna madre above Port mansfield. The year was 1983 fishing with Bill Sheika. He encouraged me to mount it saying that it may be the biggest one I'll ever catch and He's been right for the last 27 years. I have caight and released several over 28 inches and quite a few from 25 to 28 inches.

I also release all trout over 22 inches. 22 inch trout will weigh about 3-1/2 lbs. and for table fare anything larger is not as good as anything smaller. Just my way of eating a few and still be conservative.

Blackie


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

29.5 inches port mansfield.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*27 3/4 Speck*

My personal best caught last summer Lower Laguna. Palermo Taxidermy port Isabel does great work.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

29" Speck, San Louis pass (May)

5 lb + Rainbow, (2009,Feb,Guadalupe) on fly


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

27 1/2 in didnt weigh her & of course it was on a pink corky wade fishing off the dike


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Fought this monster for a while. Caught on TTF TTK


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

29 5/8 on a Rapala Skitterwalk fishing where the land cut opens to the Lower Laguna out of Port Mansfield


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

26 3/4 inches just shy of 7lbs, Copper Top Fatboy, released to fight another day


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

32 Baffin Bay, January 2005, Day Glo Corky 

30.5 East Galveston Bay, October 2002, Black Super Spook 

31 Baffin Bay, October 2008, Orange Skitterwalk, With Capt Walt Kalinowsky

I have been very lucky when it comes to big trout.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

27 & 1/2...Trinity...4" salt/pepper/green tail Salt Water Assassin w/ 1/4 oz head. I have three over 27 all from the Galveston Bay complex. Two of the three released...one fatally wounded.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Caught and released many over 35" but since I have a lift kit on my truck and some Texas Trophy Horn stickers in my back window I didn't take pictures. Sorry!

jdot7749


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

May 2009, 28 1/2" 7 lbs. Caught her on a orange/gold jumpin' minnow. Still lookin for a 30"er.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

here's a pic.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

*trout*

28" maybe 6 pounds..skinny!!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

couple 8's


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

6 lbs. no picture. it was delicious.


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

*32" Trout*

I caught and released the beauty back in April 2008. Live shrimp, north of Port Mansfield at the mouth of the cut. She went 32" and I didn't weigh her. If you go to youtube you can see the release, just type in manny's big trout in the search bar.


----------



## slim (Mar 7, 2005)

Caught this 10lb 2 oz. 30" trout on a bone Super Spook on Copano Bay. Released her to fight another day!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

29" 6lb 15 oz
during a tropical downpour
the graveyard


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Not mine, but my other half. 29.5" in Sept. 2006, out w/ "C.R." Webb Jr. 1st spot first cast. I hadn't even picked up my rod yet. We stuck a 16" trout in the mouth just for grins.












w, C.R. Webb Jr.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

A little over 27", didn't get a weight on it... Baffin Bay, Memorial Day 2004. Need to get a replica mount of it one of these days, it really had beautiful markings.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

26.5"

6 pounds










Released....


----------



## troutdaddy86 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Cant Break the magic 30"*

I have caught three trout over 29 but still can't beat 30. One picture is of a 29 3/4 i caught last may and the other is about 27 1/2 also last may. All on Sabine.


----------



## troutdaddy86 (Dec 6, 2007)

Dang. just noticed something crazy. I need to wear that blue shirt more often


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

29.5" at San Luis Pass on a 7" Whiting I clipped the fins off of so he looked wounded in the water. 

Tate


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

*Awesome markings*

Hey warcat, just wanted to say that sow is a BEAUTY! Never seen a trout with such beautiful color! Mine is 26.25" around 6.14lbs. Buddy took pic with camera phone, but not a very good one. (I think he was jealous!) Caught at mouth Rahals Bayou on orange belly/black back with chart. tail during a full moon!


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*PB*

My longest was a 27.25, caught on labor day last year at 4am on a Mirrodine XL. Released her without a pic. Weighed approx. 6.75lb. My heaviest was the 27,7.5lb pictured below, caught last spring on live shrimp.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

oh yea my biggest is 28" 6 lbs but i have got so many 7 and 8 lbers but not at 28" mostly at 26 and 27 and maybe 28 i dont know.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

1969 - Pensacola Sound - No measurement - Weight at fish market - 11 Lbs. 2 Oz.
Line - 8 Lb test 
Lure - 52M Topwater Silver Mirolure
Bait - 1 Pound Speckled Trout

Fishing with Dad, we were catching big trout averaging 4 to 6 pounds.
Hooked a 14 inch trout and was burning him to the boat. Water boiled and he had the small trout before I could open the bail. After we pulled the 1 pound trout out of his mouth, he weighed 11 - 2.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

troutdaddy86 said:


> Dang. just noticed something crazy. I need to wear that blue shirt more often


yeah, it looks goood on you...take me to your honey holess


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

30", 9 lb. 11 oz., December 2006.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

yakfinaddict said:


> Hey warcat, just wanted to say that sow is a BEAUTY! Never seen a trout with such beautiful color!


Thanks! That was a great day on the water with my wife. One day soon I'll honor the beautiful speck with a replica mount.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

8 1/4 pounder from EMB. Didn't measure but she was 28"+ i'm sure. Have several right around 8 so i gotta go double digits this year!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

What a BUNCH of GREAT pics!! Warcat is winning the 'most beautiful' trout right now. Unbelievable how those spots stick out. Yea, you need a replica and make sure you get the best artist yo can get!
I am really enjoying looking at all of these HUGE fish!
Thanks to all and keep them coming.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

30 inches, 9 lbs two weeks ago way in the back of Baffin. Didn't have a camera on me. She's still out there.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

troutdaddy86 said:


> Dang. just noticed something crazy. I need to wear that blue shirt more often


Don't forget about that old sweaty, stanky hat either! :slimer:


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

My son's 29 from this past summer. Taxidermy by Jack Innman.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Idletime, were you the good dad that got it mounted for him?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

idletime said:


> My son's 29 from this past summer. Taxidermy by Jack Innman.


Saw his article in Texas Fisherman, fish is a real beauty


----------



## cr1022 (Aug 5, 2009)

28-1/2" 7-1/2lbs East Bay February 2008


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

wannaBfishin said:


> Idletime, were you the good dad that got it\\mounted for him?


I always try to be the good dad


----------



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

I am really jealous of alot of people on this board. I have multiple 6's and 7's but have never cracked the 8lb mark.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

10.2#'s 31" on a Catch 5 Mirrolure. See avatar. CPR. I never keep trout over 18".


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Plumbwader, where did you catch that beast??


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

28 1/2" on a pink skitterwalk, The fish rolled on it and I let it sit for about 2 seconds and shook it and the big girl tail whipped and inhaled it. Freakin awesome!!


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

27 3/4 inches-6.75 lbs caught last year in April. Won us a Tournament with her on Trout Division and Stringer. Sorry no picture.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Port Mansfield*

28 Inch, Gold Spoon.

No scale but McBride estimated 8.........h:


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

31" very solid trout from E. Matty a few years ago on a live shrimp under cork. I thought I had a ten lber and a boat for sure because it was Sept.2, last day of the STAR. Got second in STAR that year but taxiderist told me I got screwed out of boat??? Sargent bait an tackle wieghed it in at 8 lbs 6 oz and he said it was well over 9 lbs after being in the freezer for a year. Who knows but it was still a trout of a lifetime that sits above my TV.


----------



## IroncladShad (Aug 30, 2005)

29"1/4 Aransas Bay this past November, I had back to back awesome days released a 25 and a 27. Surfspeck Im diggin the captian morgan pose.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

29 3/4" 8 3/4lbs, I actually caught that one and two others over 28" within 10 cast in a little drop off from shin to knee deep last Feb. I think we had 6 over 27" that day.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

31" near Williams boat ramp Baffin. 3rd in CCA 8.4 five hours after being caught.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Here She Is...*

My Biggest - 32" Long - 11 Lbs. 3 Oz. on Orange Skit .


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Pittstop said:


> My Biggest - 32" Long - 11 Lbs. 3 Oz. on Orange Skit .


:cheers: WOW! Nice sow!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

30" - 10.75 lbs - Calcasieu Lake - early 90's - on a broken-back Storm Thunderstick, released her to spawn some more............


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

32" 10.2 lbs Boliver Pocket 1979 on a silver spoon. The one in picture 30.25 9.5 lbs Galveston Bay Complex Feb. 2007!

Hook'em


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Pittstop...that is an absolute toad! 

I've enjoyed looking at all the pics everyone.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

dolch said:


> Plumbwader, where did you catch that beast??


 Upper Laguna


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

My best is 28.5" and weighed 7 pounds 7 oz. Caught her on 7-7 at hackberry, la. She was the last fish we caught that day. Came on a norton sand eel.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

GHSmacker said:


> Pittstop...that is an absolute toad!


Thanks, GHSmacker - Here's a picture of my 5 Fish Stringer Mount.


----------



## Capt. GB (Jan 5, 2010)

Caught one today, 2-21-2010, she went 28.5" at 7.6 lbs in west bay. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Pittstop said:


> Thanks, GHSmacker - Here's a picture of my 5 Fish Stringer Mount.


Looks good...if i could see it!:spineyes:

Hey Pittstop...didn't they have a write up on you in Gulf Coast Connections a while back?


----------



## drewkana (May 18, 2009)

Mr. Innman also mounted mine. He did an awsome Job. I'll take a picture and put it on here.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

whats a good place to get them mounted?


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Sorry, here's a bigger picture*



GHSmacker said:


> Looks good...if i could see it!:spineyes:
> 
> Hey Pittstop...didn't they have a write up on you in Gulf Coast Connections a while back?


GHS - Here's a bigger picture of the Stringer Mount.
Yes - Had a story in GCC Mag. about a Great Baffin Trip :biggrin:.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

33", 31" & 30" all on fly & released back into the CANAL


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

14 1/2". I own the West Bay and POC records for 14 1/2" trout.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Caught one that was almost a keeper once....................and few up to 28" I don't know if I could release a 30+


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*17" Brook Trout*

Waterdog Lake brook trout record...Vicker's Ranch...Lake City, Colorado


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

nwappleby said:


> whats a good place to get them mounted?


BASS Taxidermy (409-948-2673) in Texas City did my first topwater redfish back in the early 90's & it still looks great!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine was mounted by Bob Harris, Saltwater Taxidermy, in Tomball, Tx. 713-683-0087. He did a great job and on time! Expensive, though. I think it was around $600. There are places that do it for less.


----------



## bobby m (Jul 20, 2009)

*My biggest trout*

My biggest to date was a 30" incher from San Luis pass 12-15 years ago. Two weeks before IKE hit 2 years ago I caught 2, 28" inchers on back to back casts from Hanna Reef in East Bay....interesting day in that we caught over 20 trout and not one was UNDER 20". Have'nt had a day like that since but hoping nonetheless. Nice to reflect on the past a bit..:mpd:


----------



## HookedEm (Jun 19, 2007)

my best personal trout was a 7" trouser trout. Now that thing fought me hard. I believe it was a male in spawning season...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HookedEm said:


> my best personal trout was a 7" trouser trout. Now that thing fought me hard. I believe it was a male in spawning season...


YOU'RE DEFINATELY GETTING A FEW GAY BLUE DOLPHINS FOR THAT REMARK....

:an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Steve Coffee put me on the last nice one I caught. He wanted to beat me for lifting it out of the water by the hook. It self released before he could get the net under it. We both about fell down laughing.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Largest Trout*

Largest Trout in order:
29.5" in EMB (Second Picture Long and Skinny only 6.5#. The one on the right) (Todd's on the left was 28" and almost weight the same as my 29 1/2" r)
28.5" in EMB Skitter Walk CPR'd (First Picture) Unknown weight
27 3/4 POC


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Truly magnificent fish and mounts. My personal best was 27.5 caught in East Matagorda bay.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

30" Baffin fishing with Capt. Arsola. CPR and Replica made for the wall.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

7 lb 12 oz, 28in right on the dot if I remember correctly... Trinity Bay Fall 2009 on a white/chart TTF... Released for someone else to enjoy...

Still waiting on my 30" for the wall....


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

idletime said:


> My son's 29 from this past summer. Taxidermy by Jack Innman.


jack inman did that mount?shame on him.that does'nt even look like a trout.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I caught a 6#-10 oz at Padre Island Nat. Seashore in the surf on a silver spoon 2 summers ago.. Several years ago I caught a 27" trout at Padre Island Nat. Seashore in the surf on a 8" mullet while live bait for anything fishing. We did not have scales but I think he was about 8#. Both were released. I hope they made it. The same day I caught the 6-10 at PINS we also caught 3 more over 4#'s. It was a great day till the Jacks came by and scared them off and tore up our tackle.


----------



## lovetofish (Jul 7, 2009)

*best trout*

caught a few nice ones friday... 30" 27' and 25' just liked the way this pic turned out...


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Trout 24 and 27*

My personal best, the 27 on my sons left hand. It weighed in at 7.5 lbs. The 25 on his right was caught by my nephew and was a bit over 5.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*???????????*



flapper said:


> jack inman did that mount?shame on him.that does'nt even look like a trout.


flap - What kinda fish does it look like to you ? I think it looks pretty good myself - none better than Jack's - IMO


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## stmcd25 (Nov 9, 2005)

28 1/8th lake sabine...with the late Billy Riley- released-2005. speckles everywhere. corkie-march


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine from this past August. Just a hair over 30". Released but looking back I might should have mounted her. May never hold one that big again. Oh well.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

*June Catch*

LLM 29 3/4"


----------

